# Bafle Elite de Ranser



## seralemi (May 12, 2017)

Buen día. Estoy usando estos bafles PB320 de la década del '70 que tienen muy buena prestación para el audio hogareño. La consulta tiene que ver con el midbass (señalado en imagen), ya que tiene una suspensión rígida  y en verdad no sé si así debe ser. Este altavoz es de 4" con campana abierta y trae un capuchón de aluminio relleno con lana de vidrio, evitando así que el aire que genera el woofer no interactúe con él.
He visto imágenes en la web de los mismos y pareciera, a simple vista, que son iguales de rígidos. 
Cómo dato extra les cuento que me falta la guía de onda que traía originalmente, alguien la tiene ó saben como conseguirla???
Subo imágenes de mi bafle y de la guía de onda que me falta.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2017)

No es un midbass  , es un tweeter medio o midhigh , o sea que tenés el Woofer de 12' , el midbass de 8' , ese medio alto o tweeter bajo de 4' y finalmente los 3 supertweeters piezoeléctricos de arriba (piezoeléctricos no guta )

Es normal que sean rígidos , aunque apretando los conos con sumo cuidado deberían desplazarse casi 1 mm hacia abajo , estimo reproducen entre unos 4 y 8 mil Hz por eso no necesitan demasiada excursión 

Saludos !


----------



## seralemi (May 12, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No es un midbass  , es un tweeter medio o midhigh , o sea que tenés el Woofer de 12' , el midbass de 8' , ese medio alto o tweeter bajo de 4' y finalmente los 3 supertweeters piezoeléctricos de arriba (piezoeléctricos no guta )
> 
> Es normal que sean rígidos , aunque apretando los conos con sumo cuidado deberían desplazarse casi 1 mm hacia abajo , estimo reproducen entre unos 4 y 8 mil Hz por eso no necesitan demasiada excursión
> 
> Saludos !



Hola DOSMETROS,  temo que disiento contigo, aunque puedo estar equivocado. El midbass al que haces referencia (6" en realidad) trabaja como medio-alto, ya que posee campana cerrada. El que yo señalé como midbass (ver flecha) trabaja como eso, medio-bajo, posee campana perforada y capuchón de aluminio con lana de vidrio en su interior. Esto me hace pensar que el cono tiene excursión debido a las frecuencias de trabajo (estimo entre 800Hz y 2500Hz).
Saludos.


----------



## EdgardoCas (May 12, 2017)

Hay, a mi entender, una confusión de conceptos. Campana, para mí es la parte de atrás, lo que impide la interacción del aire movido por el woofer con los demás conos. Por lo tanto, deberían tenerla los dos parlantes que están en el recinto grande (el woofer no cuenta).
Por una cuestión de tamaños, (con el woofer no hay dudas), el de 8" es el mid-woofer, y el que te ocupa es el mid-high, por lo cual es lógico que tenga poca excursión. Seguramente fue reenconado y se le puso ese ala de gomaespuma, a mi gusto innecesaria.
En cuanto a la guía de onda, que creo que no es tal, sino un "ornamento", vas a tener que buscar en ML o sitios de venta de usados.


----------



## seralemi (May 12, 2017)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Hay, a mi entender, una confusión de conceptos. Campana, para mí es la parte de atrás, lo que impide la interacción del aire movido por el woofer con los demás conos. Por lo tanto, deberían tenerla los dos parlantes que están en el recinto grande (el woofer no cuenta).
> Por una cuestión de tamaños, (con el woofer no hay dudas), el de 8" es el mid-woofer, y el que te ocupa es el mid-high, por lo cual es lógico que tenga poca excursión. Seguramente fue reenconado y se le puso ese ala de gomaespuma, a mi gusto innecesaria.
> En cuanto a la guía de onda, que creo que no es tal, sino un "ornamento", vas a tener que buscar en ML o sitios de venta de usados.



Hola EdgardoCas, creo que seguimos confundidos... si bien el tamaño del parlante es importante, esto no hace que el parlante se desempeñe de una u otra forma; hay minicomponentes con parlantes de 6" que trabajan como woofer.
He hecho la aclaración de que ambos parlantes tienen campana cerrada para que no se vean afectados por el aire que mueve el woofer dentro del recinto del bafle.
Según mi entender, a frecuencias más bajas, mayor excursión tendrá el cono del parlante; si hablamos de midbass, estamos hablando de manejo de frecuencias *mas bajas* que las de un midhigh. Por lo tanto, el parlante deberá tener "salida/entrada" de aire que permita esa excursión del cono. El parlante de la figura (4") tiene campana perforada para permitir eso y a su vez un capuchón de aluminio que le da "recinto" propio e imposibilita la interacción con el woofer.
Por otro lado, el midhigh (6") al tener campana completamente cerrada no permite la excursión del cono en ningún sentido, con lo cual asumo que trabaja con frecuencias mas altas que no producen esa excursión.
La guía de onda no es una "ornamenta" ó vamos a creer que con adornos se mejora la performance 
Saludos.


----------



## EdgardoCas (May 12, 2017)

Por lo que puedo leer tenés todo más que claro. Cuál es tu pregunta entonces?


----------



## AntonioAA (May 12, 2017)

Los baffles de esa epoca no eran un prodigio de tecnologia justamente , recien se hablaba de T/S y no se que mediciones se les harian . Por otra parte , los crossovers eran absolutamente primitivos , a lo sumo capacitores escalonados para cada parlante . Para tantas vias es dificilisimo hacer algo mas elaborado .
Por tanto no creo que la "guia de onda" sea muy cientifica , sino probablemente destinada a "matar" alguna zona en que el parlantito era demasiado chillon .
Si seguis pensando que el parlante mas chico es mas menos mid que el mas grande , te recomendaria relevar el crossover y deducir de ahi las frecuencias de corte.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 12, 2017)

seralemi dijo:


> Cómo dato extra les cuento que me falta la guía de onda que traía originalmente, alguien la tiene ó saben como conseguirla???
> Subo imágenes de mi bafle y de la guía de onda que me falta.


Eso no es una guía de ondas!!!! Es un proyecto de rejilla del subdesarrollo.
Ponele una rejilla comercial para parlante de 4" y listo.
La guía de ondas debe ser alguna suerte de "tubo" para acoplar el cono del parlante a la impedancia del aire y a eso que mostrás le falta muuuucho para parecerse a una guía de ondas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2017)

P.D.:

Una campana cerrada en un *rango medio* de 6 u 8 pulgadas , es una aberración que produce rebotes antisonantes-resonantes de terror , más al no tener ningún tipo de aislación acústica , solo la chapa a 1 cm.

Leea eso no lo hizo , le ponía "la budinera"  que quedaba bastante más separada y le proveía una caja de resonancia de unos 2 litros , podías agregar aislante acústico, Ucoa si fabricó de 6 y de 8 pulgadas campana cerrada .

Había armado unos bafles Ucoa con 12' , 8' campana cerrada y tweeter de cartón de 5' ; al mes otro amigo me pide que le armara otro igual y al no conseguir midrange de 8 pulgadas de campana cerrada , le puse de rango extendido con una caja de aglomerado bastante ajustada al parlante (para no quitarle tantos litros al woofer  ), mismo bafle , mismo divisor de 12 dB *y el sonido era notablemente mejor* , así que al otro que había armado le quité los campana cerrada y volví a hacer el entuerto.

Los 8 esos los tengo tirados por ahí 

En un tweeter medio o en un midhigh si es aceptable la campana cerrada. De todas maneras eso queda a exclusiva elección y conveniencia del fabricante.

Saludos

P.D.2:

 Esta viendo cuales eran tus bafles y . . . 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-661353037-bafle-ranser-modelo-br-966-lote-repuestos-_JM_

Ojo que la foto no coincide con la descripción


----------



## Kebra (May 13, 2017)

Recordemos que Ranser exageró un poco en sus productos... Quisiera medir uno de estos engendros:


----------



## seralemi (May 13, 2017)

Kebra dijo:


> Recordemos que Ranser exageró un poco en sus productos... Quisiera medir uno de estos engendros:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/J1XwewU.jpg



Hola Kebra, claro que ahora opinamos así luego de casi 35 ó 40años. En aquel tiempo, sin la tecnología actual y los estudios que vinieron después, ésta era una marca reconocida en el mundo del audio, al igual que Audinac, Holimar, etc.
Bueno, mi pregunta inicial tenía que ver con la suspensión rígida que tiene este altavoz, y terminamos hablando de historia 
Saludos.


----------



## elucches (May 13, 2017)

¿De qué revista o publicación es el aviso, Kebra?


----------



## seralemi (May 13, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> P.D.:
> 
> Una campana cerrada en un *rango medio* de 6 u 8 pulgadas , es una aberración que produce rebotes antisonantes-resonantes de terror , más al no tener ningún tipo de aislación acústica , solo la chapa a 1 cm.
> 
> ...



Hola DOSMETROS, si no me equivoco el parlante de campana cerrada es marca *Belbar*, por desgracia se han borrado las inscripciones que tenía detrás. Por eso he tratado de explicarles que actúa como midhigh en el bafle PB320.
El artículo que me copiaste ya lo había visto, son objetos recuperados que ya no se consiguen. Los nostalgiosos como yo lo sentimos 
Pero ya nos fuimos del tema inicial por el cual hice la pregunta.
Saludos.


----------



## elucches (May 13, 2017)

Hola seralemi, ¿cuál sería el problema? ¿Hiciste alguna medición y no se ve bien, no suena bien,...?


----------



## seralemi (May 13, 2017)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Por lo que puedo leer tenés todo más que claro. Cuál es tu pregunta entonces?



Hola EdgardoCas, la pregunta inicial era sobre la suspensión rígida del midbass de 4". Para apoyar mi teoría te adjunto, y a través tuyo al resto de los colegas que escribieron, la medición que hice de la impedancia del parlante. La frecuencia de resonancia está en los 300ohms y luego decae y tiende a aplanarse según se incrementa la frecuencia. Aquí debo decir que la medición por encima de los 5kHz no es fiable ya que el multimetro digital que utilizo quizás no pueda medirla correctamente. 
Saludos.





elucches dijo:


> Hola seralemi, ¿cuál sería el problema? ¿Hiciste alguna medición y no se ve bien, no suena bien,...?



Hola elucches, si ves más arriba, cuando inicié el debate, la pregunta era saber si es posible que el parlante de 4" (midbass), indicado con una flecha en la imagen, tuviera la suspensión rígida, lo cual me generó dudas. Eso era todo 
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2017)

Por el tamaño y teniendo en cuenta la época en que se fabricó ese bafle yo estimo que es un midhigh o tweeter bajo.

Ese bafle lleva un divisor de 4 vias mentirosas , dónde el woofer va derecho viejo  , o sea que en realidad realmente divide midbass , midhigh o tweeter bajo y tweeters altos , fijate a cual rama del divisor está conectado  ?

Saludos !


----------



## Kebra (May 14, 2017)

seralemi dijo:


> Hola EdgardoCas, la pregunta inicial era sobre la suspensión rígida del midbass de 4". Para apoyar mi teoría te adjunto, y a través tuyo al resto de los colegas que escribieron, la medición que hice de la impedancia del parlante. La frecuencia de resonancia está en los 300ohms y luego decae y tiende a aplanarse según se incrementa la frecuencia. Aquí debo decir que la medición por encima de los 5kHz no es fiable ya que el multimetro digital que utilizo quizás no pueda medirla correctamente.
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> ...



Esa medición demuestra con una claridad meridiana que *NO* es un midbass. 
Como ya te dijeron en reiteradas oportunidades, es un "midhigh" tirando a "tweeter engendro mutante". Me aventuro a decir que trabaja de 3KHz para arriba, de loco que soy nomás. 

La curva no deja lugar a mas suposiciones, ni sospechas, ni nada.

Y como dijo Hammer, ese baffle:






EDIT: En cuanto a tu pregunta, *SI*, es absolutamente posible y probable que tenga suspensión rígida, para poder trabajar en la zona mid-hi. La suspensión no solo depende del ala, también de la rigidez de la araña.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 14, 2017)

seralemi dijo:


> La frecuencia de resonancia está en los 300ohms y luego decae y tiende a aplanarse según se incrementa la frecuencia. *Aquí debo decir que la medición por encima de los 5kHz no es fiable ya que el multimetro digital que utilizo quizás no pueda medirla correctamente.*


A menos que se trate de un multimetro true-rms, la medida no es válida por encima de los *400Hz* !!!


----------



## elucches (May 15, 2017)

Si hubiera dudas, se puede hacer un barrido con un generador senoidal (acá hay uno en línea) con todos los parlantes a mínimo volumen excepto el que interesa.

(En el panel de _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-663812634-bafle-de-7-vias-elite-de-ranser-_JM_ bafles dice "medios altos", 4".)

Resumiendo las respuestas: aumentar la rigidez de la suspensión baja el Q del parlante y sube su frecuencia de resonancia, lo cual puede no importar si la mínima frecuencia que debe manejar es de todos modos alta, como parece ser en este caso,


----------



## seralemi (May 16, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No es un midbass  , es un tweeter medio o midhigh , o sea que tenés el Woofer de 12' , el midbass de 8' , ese medio alto o tweeter bajo de 4' y finalmente los 3 supertweeters piezoeléctricos de arriba (piezoeléctricos no guta )
> 
> Es normal que sean rígidos , aunque apretando los conos con sumo cuidado deberían desplazarse casi 1 mm hacia abajo , estimo reproducen entre unos 4 y 8 mil Hz por eso no necesitan demasiada excursión
> 
> Saludos !


 
Hola DOSMETROS, si "no necesita demasiada excursión" porque trae campana perforada y capuchón que le da recinto y lo separa acústicamente del woofer?? eso es lo que no me queda claro. O será que como no consiguieron uno con campana cerrada, optaron por colocarle el capuchón  
Saludos.




Kebra dijo:


> Esa medición demuestra con una claridad meridiana que *NO* es un midbass.
> Como ya te dijeron en reiteradas oportunidades, es un "midhigh" tirando a "tweeter engendro mutante". Me aventuro a decir que trabaja de 3KHz para arriba, de loco que soy nomás.
> 
> La curva no deja lugar a mas suposiciones, ni sospechas, ni nada.


 
Hola Kebra, si miramos el gráfico con la medición, el parlante comienza a operar cerca de los 600Hz en adelante; poruqe dices entonces que es un midhigh y que trabajaría desde los 3Khz para arriba? 
Saludos.




AntonioAA dijo:


> Los baffles de esa epoca no eran un prodigio de tecnologia justamente , recien se hablaba de T/S y no se que mediciones se les harian . Por otra parte , los crossovers eran absolutamente primitivos , a lo sumo capacitores escalonados para cada parlante . Para tantas vias es dificilisimo hacer algo mas elaborado .
> Por tanto no creo que la "guia de onda" sea muy cientifica , sino probablemente destinada a "matar" alguna zona en que el parlantito era demasiado chillon .
> Si seguis pensando que el parlante mas chico es mas menos mid que el mas grande , te recomendaria relevar el crossover y deducir de ahi las frecuencias de corte.


 
Hola AntonioAA, el parlante de 4" esta conectado al crossover como midbass... y si, estás en lo cierto que la "guía de onda" es para "matar" sonidos no deseados ó algo así; esto me lo supo comentar el colega JJGaleni, pero no encuentro el mensaje como para copiarlo.
Saludos.


----------



## Kebra (May 16, 2017)

seralemi dijo:


> Hola DOSMETROS, si "no necesita demasiada excursión" porque trae campana perforada y capuchón que le da recinto y lo separa acústicamente del woofer?? eso es lo que no me queda claro. O será que como no consiguieron uno con campana cerrada, optaron por colocarle el capuchón
> Saludos.


 


Kebra dijo:


> Esa medición demuestra con una claridad meridiana que *NO* es un midbass.
> Como ya te dijeron en reiteradas oportunidades, es un "midhigh" tirando a "tweeter engendro mutante". Me aventuro a decir que trabaja de 3KHz para arriba, de loco que soy nomás.
> 
> La curva no deja lugar a mas suposiciones, ni sospechas, ni nada.
> ...


 
Física elemental. No podés hacer trabajar el parlante justo en el punto en que baja la Fs y se pone plana la curva, porque si lo cortás en 6dB, seguís con una spl bestial en la Fs y se destruye el parlante. Hacé la simulación y vas a ver.

Y tengo un mid-hi parecido, solo que cerrado, con igual ala. Fs en 500Hz, y originalmente cortado en 3KHz a 6KHz. Baffle engendro mutante de los 90s, pero engendro.

Y se le da recinto y se lo separa del woofer, porque si no, en el primer movimiento del woofer, tenés que ir a buscar el mid-hi a la casa de tu vecino.


----------



## seralemi (May 16, 2017)

Kebra dijo:


> seralemi dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hola DOSMETROS, si "no necesita demasiada excursión" porque trae campana perforada y capuchón que le da recinto y lo separa acústicamente del woofer?? eso es lo que no me queda claro. O será que como no consiguieron uno con campana cerrada, optaron por colocarle el capuchón
> ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2017)

Sinó cambiale la suspensión , es muy facil , con acetona de uñas removés el copo , centrás con celuloide de radiografía ( yo uso aluminio de lata de cerveza que es mejor que el aluminio de gaseosa ) y le pegás la nueva suspensión , sinó :











_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-625076962-parlante-jahro-rango-medio-4-pulgadas-_JM_


Por Córdoba : 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-609742852-parlante-stuttgart-4-pulgadas-blindado-extra-pesado-nuevo-_JM_

Y le ponés la campanita-budinera.


----------



## seralemi (May 16, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sinó cambiale la suspensión , es muy facil , con acetona de uñas removés el copo , centrás con celuloide de radiografía ( yo uso aluminio de lata de cerveza que es mejor que el aluminio de gaseosa ) y le pegás la nueva suspensión , sinó :
> 
> https://http2.mlstatic.com/parlante...pulgadas-D_NQ_NP_13633-MLA91864198_9520-F.jog https://http2.mlstatic.com/parlante...pulgadas-D_NQ_NP_13559-MLA91864198_4664-F.jpg
> 
> ...



Muy buen parlante el jahro, habría que considerar como se adapta al crossover ya que variarían las características respecto del actual. A simple vista pareciera tener suspensión algo rígida, sabés si es así? esta es la característica del mío y por el cual inicié la pregunta.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2017)

Referente a tu consulta.

Me trajeron para reparar un par de Sansei SS400 originales pero manoseados  , tienen un woofer de 12 , un mid bass de 6 campana abierta con budinera y dos de 4 pulgadas campana cerrada , ambos tienen la mismísima suspensión y cono , aunque quizás distinta araña y tratamiento.
* 
Todas las fotos son de Internet  no de los que tengo*






El de la izquierda no tiene copo , tiene una esponja  y es alnico  , algo así :






El de la derecha tiene copo y tratamiento de endurecimiento del centro del cono (eso mas oscuro)  y es cerámico ,  tipo éste :






*
Aqui viene lo que te va a interesar*  : Al medirlos tester en Ohms* y raspar las puntas en los terminales*   el woofer hace cruc cruc , el mid bass croc croc , el de 4 cerámico crec crec y el de alnico cric cric .

Con lo que queda clarísimo el rango de cada uno , o sea que el alnico es tweeter y el carámico es tweeter bajo o medio alto.

*El cerámico desplaza 1mm al presionarlo firme y con mucho cuidado , el otro no desplaza nada !* Ahora solo me falta ver que no tenga clavada la bobina


----------



## seralemi (May 22, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Referente a tu consulta.
> 
> Me trajeron para reparar un par de Sansei SS400 originales pero manoseados  , tienen un woofer de 12 , un mid bass de 6 campana abierta con budinera y dos de 4 pulgadas campana cerrada , ambos tienen la mismísima suspensión y cono , aunque quizás distinta araña y tratamiento.
> *
> ...



Hola, es decir que con esos datos estarías confirmando, según tu criterio sobre mis bafles, que el parlante de 4" es medio alto (tweeter bajo) y el de 6" es midbass 
Podés ver cómo están conectados al crossover???
Sigo con la duda del porque el parlante de 4", siendo medio alto, es decir que maneja frecuencias más bien altas, tiene salida de aire y capuchón con lana de vidrio. Entiendo lo del capuchón para que el woofer no lo vuele, pero y el relleno? si en teoría no tiene excursión 
Bueno, ahora tengo más dudas que antes. Según el colega JJGalleni, es un midbass y esa especie de guía de onda "mata" algunos sonidos no deseados...
He visto en la web la venta de un libro antiguo de Ranser, donde se publican todos los equipos, amplificadores y bafles con sus características, pero es muy caro ($2.500) para comprarlo y sólo para sacarme la duda.
Envío imágen de como están conectados actualmente.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 22, 2017)

seralemi dijo:


> Hola, es decir que con esos datos estarías confirmando, según tu criterio sobre mis bafles, que el parlante de 4" es medio alto (tweeter bajo) y el de 6" es midbass
> Podés ver cómo están conectados al crossover???
> Sigo con la duda del porque el parlante de 4", siendo medio alto, es decir que maneja frecuencias más bien altas, tiene salida de aire y capuchón con lana de vidrio. Entiendo lo del capuchón para que el woofer no lo vuele, pero y el relleno? si en teoría no tiene excursión
> Bueno, ahora tengo más dudas que antes. Según el colega JJGalleni, es un midbass y esa especie de guía de onda "mata" algunos sonidos no deseados...
> ...


Para hacerla corta:
En general, mientras "mas chico" es el parlante, mas altas son la frecuencias que maneja. Dos mangos aparte es el hecho de donde está conectado en el xover.
Nadie en su sano juicio usaría un parlante de 6" como mid-high (y casi tweeter a juzgar por los piezo de arriba ) ni uno de 4" como mid-low en conjunto con el otro. Pero bueno... hay de todo en las viñas del Señor...

PD: Demasiados parlantes para un xover pasivo....


----------



## seralemi (May 25, 2017)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Los baffles de esa epoca no eran un prodigio de tecnologia justamente , recien se hablaba de T/S y no se que mediciones se les harian . Por otra parte , los crossovers eran absolutamente primitivos , a lo sumo *capacitores escalonados* para cada parlante . Para tantas vias es dificilisimo hacer algo mas elaborado.



Hola, este modelo (PB320) tiene un crossover mas elaborado, con pendientes de corte de 6dB/octava en pasa-altos y 12dB/octava en pasa-bajos en ambos parlantes de 4" y 6". El tweeter tiene corte de 6dB/octava. El woofer va conectado directo quizás para que trabaje como full range. Según la medición de impedancia que hice, cae bastante bien cerca de 1khz. 
Dejo fotos del crossover mencionado, que ya publiqué anteriormente y del esquema del mismo.
Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 26, 2017)

Insisto que cortar 7 parlantes en pasivo ( y en lo que sea ) es un despropósito .
Por la cantidad de componentes ( y bobina con nucleo!! ) , no es tan elaborado .
No creas que quiero ser odioso , es la triste verdad.

Con ese esquema , la superposicion de parlantes es tremenda


----------



## seralemi (Jun 27, 2017)

Buen día, para todos quienes participaron y colaboraron en este tema, les informo que he podido llegar a conclusiones valederas, que por otro lado confirman lo que ya se expresó en este hilo, respecto a la respuesta de los parlantes medio bajo y medio alto del bafle Ranser PB320.
Cuando los adquirí, allá a principios de los '80, venían conectados de una manera que no sé si estaban de fábrica, de allí la duda respecto a estos dos parlantes.
Con la ayuda del amigo snalgur, he tenido acceso a la data de los manuales de Ranser que, aunque no menciona este bafle en particular, si cuenta con otro bafle de 4 vías (B-262), el cual contiene los mismos parlantes. Efectivamente el de 4" está como medio alto y el de 6" está como medio bajo. También figura el bafle de 7 vías (BSE-270) con la misma configuración de ambos parlantes.
Les adjunto imagenes del bafle B-262 de 4 vías (parecido al mío) y de los parlantes mencionados que saqué para cambiarles la conexión.
Saludos.


----------



## seralemi (Ago 18, 2017)

Buen día. Los molesto porque quiero comprar los parlantes Jahro RMC-4 y RMC-6 (imágenes), ambos de campana cerrada, y lo único que me falta es saber su Fs (frecuencia de resonancia), alguien las conoce?? 
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2017)

Fijate si no están aqui : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parametros-thiele-and-small-banco-datos-42989/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 18, 2017)

No tengo idea, pero los parlantes de ese tipo que alguna vez medí andaban con una Fs por los 400 a 500 Hz


----------



## seralemi (Ago 18, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Fijate si no están aqui : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parametros-thiele-and-small-banco-datos-42989/



Gracias DOSMETROS; no encontré nada sobre los parlantes de referencia. Los que vi en ML dicen respueta en frecuencia: 600Hz a 10Khz los de 6" y 700Hz a 6Khz los de 4", ambos campana cerrada. Quizás la primer frecuencia de c/u sea la Fs . Olvidé mencionar que son para utilizar como medio y medio alto ó tweeter bajo.
Saludos.





			
				Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> No tengo idea, pero los parlantes de ese tipo que alguna vez medí andaban con una Fs por los 400 a 500 Hz



Hola Dr. Zoidberg, como le mencionara al colega DOSMETROS, en ML aparecen con una respuesta en frecuencia de 600Hz-10KHz para el de 6" y 700Hz-6KHz para el de 4", ambos campana cerrada, para utilizarlos como medio y medio alto respectivamente. Será la fs las frecuencias de 600 y 700Hz de ambos parlantes??? 
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2017)

¿ Son para los Ranser aquellos ?


----------



## seralemi (Ago 18, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Son para los Ranser aquellos ?



Asi es, vos me los habías sugerido y quería ver si se adaptarían; en principio por tamaño y medidas de orificios para tornillos, si, y por la respuesta en frecuencia calculo que andaría...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2017)

Yo creo que para ese bafle le irían perfectamente !


----------



## seralemi (Ago 18, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Yo creo que para ese bafle le irían perfectamente !



Creo de la misma forma, es cuestión de probar y ver que pasa.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 18, 2017)

seralemi dijo:
			
		

> Hola Dr. Zoidberg, como le mencionara al colega DOSMETROS, en ML aparecen con una respuesta en frecuencia de 600Hz-10KHz para el de 6" y 700Hz-6KHz para el de 4", ambos campana cerrada, para utilizarlos como medio y medio alto respectivamente. Será la fs las frecuencias de 600 y 700Hz de ambos parlantes???


No creo que sea las Fs (menos aún siendo Jahro), pero considerando hasta donde se supone que recomiendan usarlos, la Fs debe andar cerca de esos valores...


----------



## oldsysop (Ago 19, 2017)

Saralemi : me permito sugerirte 2 cosas.

No usar esa marca e irte a un Thonalle RM5 abierto con campana de 1.8 / 2 litros.

Si lo queres usar igual , optá por campana abierta , medilo con el Limp , y hacele  caja de resonancia.
Camapana cerrada = nasal  , muy feo para voces.


----------



## seralemi (Ago 20, 2017)

oldsysop dijo:
			
		

> Saralemi : me permito sugerirte 2 cosas.
> 
> No usar esa marca e irte a un Thonalle RM5 abierto con campana de 1.8 / 2 litros.
> 
> ...



Hola oldsysop; se trata de un bafle Elite de Ranser de finales de los '70 de 4 vías y que posee parlantes "genéricos", es decir sin datos y donde he podido medir sus impedancias valiéndome de un multimetro digital y la salida de pc con onda senoidal. El tester me mide hasta los 400Hz, aunque pareciera que hasta 1KHz se desempeña bien. Al menos para conocer la Fs me alcanza. Te dejo el gráfico que obtuve. Alli verás en color rojo la Z del woofer, en azul la del 4" y en verde la del 6" campana cerrada (fotos).
No puedo usar el limp porque tengo una all in one con entrada *mono* de microfono...
Saludos.


----------



## seralemi (Sep 5, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> No creo que sea las Fs (menos aún siendo Jahro), pero considerando hasta donde se supone que recomiendan usarlos, la Fs debe andar cerca de esos valores...



Buen día Dr. Zoidberg. Retomo por un instante el tema para que me aclares, de ser posible, porque el parlante Jahro de 6" abarca un ancho de banda que se extiende hasta los 10kHz y el de 4" sólo llega hasta los 6kHz??? yo opinaría exactamente los contrario, entendiendo que un altavoz más pequeño debería llegar a reproducir frecuencias más altas 
Aclaro que estos datos los extraje de ML donde se publican los mismos para la venta.
Saludos.


----------



## jorger (Sep 5, 2017)

seralemi dijo:
			
		

> .porque el parlante Jahro de 6" abarca un ancho de banda que se extiende hasta los 10kHz y el de 4" sólo llega hasta los 6kHz??? yo opinaría exactamente los contrario, entendiendo que un altavoz más pequeño debería llegar a reproducir frecuencias más altas


No necesariamente tiene por qué ser así. La extensión de respuesta en alta frecuencia depende principalmente del material y diseño del cono, su masa, y en parte también de la Fs así como de la inductancia de la bobina.

Ago similar sería plantear por qué hay altavoces que con tan sólo 5" son capaces de bajar tranquilamente hasta 35Hz, y otros de 8" apenas llegan a los 70Hz. Solo que aquí la diferencia viene concretamente de los parámetros T/S.

En resumen, el tamaño puede ser indicativo, pero nada más. Hay aspectos más importantes a tener en cuenta


----------



## seralemi (Sep 5, 2017)

jorger dijo:
			
		

> No necesariamente tiene por qué ser así. La extensión de respuesta en alta frecuencia depende principalmente del material y diseño del cono, su masa, y en parte también de la Fs así como de la inductancia de la bobina.
> 
> Ago similar sería plantear por qué hay altavoces que con tan sólo 5" son capaces de bajar tranquilamente hasta 35Hz, y otros de 8" apenas llegan a los 70Hz. Solo que aquí la diferencia viene concretamente de los parámetros T/S.
> 
> En resumen, el tamaño puede ser indicativo, pero nada más. Hay aspectos más importantes a tener en cuenta



Hola jorger; bueno debo decir que has sido muy claro.
Saludos.


----------



## seralemi (Dic 13, 2017)

Buen día. Adjunto imagen de la combinación serie-paralelo de 3 tweeters que realicé, más el agregado de una resistencia de valor similar a la impedancia nominal de los mismos, para que el conjunto no varíe los 8ohms que debe "ver" el crossover.
Estos tweeters tienen una SPL de 108dB (c/u), pero lo que no se es cual es la sensibilidad del conjunto a partir de la combinación citada.
Alguien me podría aclarar este tema, teniendo en cuenta también que debo lograr 92dB para que "armonice" con el resto de los altavoces.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2017)

Estimo unos *110db* finales para el conjunto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2017)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-653365425-potenciometro-atenuador-para-bafle-_JM_


----------



## elucches (Dic 13, 2017)

La combinación serie de 2 parlantes iguales da una sensibilidad 3 dB menor que la de cada parlante, ya que cada uno recibe la mitad de la tensión por lo que la potencia de entrada es 6 dB menor, reducción que se compensa con los 3 dB de la duplicación de la potencia de salida.

La combinación serie de 1 parlante y 1 resistencia de valor igual a su impedancia (nominal) resulta en 6 dB menos.

Luego quedan en paralelo (misma potencia de entrada) 1 combinación con 105 dB de sensibilidad y 1 combinación con 102 dB de sensibilidad.
Obteniendo la presión sonora de cada combinación, luego el módulo de la suma de ambas, y pasando finalmente a dB, queda:

S = 20 * log10(sqrt((pref * 10^(S1 / 20)) ^ 2 +  (pref * 10^(S2 / 20)) ^ 2) / pref)
S = 20 * log10(sqrt((10^(S1 / 20)) ^ 2 +  (10^(S2 / 20)) ^ 2))
S = 10 * log10((10^(S1 / 20)) ^ 2 +  (10^(S2 / 20)) ^ 2)
S (S1 = 102 dB; S2 = 105 dB) = 107 dB

Me debo estar equivocando en algo porque al estimado Fogonazo le da otro valor.

Independientemente de los valores calculados, que son válidos a cierta frecuencia y en ciertas condiciones --como por ejemplo mismas fases--, habrá que medir en distintas ubicaciones y con muchas frecuencias (ruido o barrido) mientras se varía la posición del atenuador.


----------



## seralemi (Dic 15, 2017)

elucches dijo:


> La combinación serie de 2 parlantes iguales da una sensibilidad 3 dB menor que la de cada parlante, ya que cada uno recibe la mitad de la tensión por lo que la potencia de entrada es 6 dB menor, reducción que se compensa con los 3 dB de la duplicación de la potencia de salida.
> 
> La combinación serie de 1 parlante y 1 resistencia de valor igual a su impedancia (nominal) resulta en 6 dB menos.
> 
> ...



Hola elucches, luego de revisar tu análisis debo decir que anduvimos cerca, ya que había "estimado" unos 108dB finales para el conjunto. Ya de por sí es una atenuación significativa, ya que antes estaban conectados cada tweeter con un capacitor en serie (imagen) y de esa forma no solo había mayor sensibilidad sino que también una impedania incorrecta, a la frecuencia de corte, que debía ver el crossover (2.67ohms) .
Ahora me falta colocar una resitencia en serie al conjunto, delante del capacitor, para lograr bajar esos 107/108dB a 92dB.
Cualquier otra aclaración será bienvenida.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 15, 2017)

Acá tenes una explicación interesante: http://www.linkwitzlab.com/faq.htm#Q21


----------



## seralemi (Dic 15, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Acá tenes una explicación interesante: http://www.linkwitzlab.com/faq.htm#Q21



Hola Dr. Zoidberg, muy buen artículo, lástima que esta en inglés y su traducción no siempre expresa claramente lo que versa. Sé algo de inglés, así que intentaré interpretarlo.
Saludos.


----------



## elucches (Dic 15, 2017)

Entonces, de acuerdo a lo que entendí de Linkwitz:
Misma potencia eléctrica que 1 parlante (mitad de la corriente por una rama, mitad por la otra) --pero 1/4 de ella se pierde en el resistor--.
3 veces el área de un parlante.
Mitad de velocidad del aire (mitad de corriente en cada parlante).
Luego, 3/2 de la presión de un parlante, por lo que SPL sube 3.5 dB con respecto a un solo parlante.
(Con respecto a la eficiencia, si se incluye la potencia eléctrica perdida en la usada, la eficiencia sube esos mismos 3.5 dB).
Conclusión: si un parlante solo produce 108 dB, esta combinación producirá 111.5 dB.
¿Está bien?


----------



## juliangp (Dic 15, 2017)

Me da unos 112.8dB


----------



## seralemi (Dic 16, 2017)

elucches dijo:


> Entonces, de acuerdo a lo que entendí de Linkwitz:
> Misma potencia eléctrica que 1 parlante (mitad de la corriente por una rama, mitad por la otra) --pero 1/4 de ella se pierde en el resistor--.
> 3 veces el área de un parlante.
> Mitad de velocidad del aire (mitad de corriente en cada parlante).
> ...



Hola elucches, estoy sorprendido con los cálculos . En realidad no quería hilar tan fino, si vemos que estamos rondando valores muy próximos. 
Viste la otra imagen que te envié?  esa era la conexión que tenía antes y obviamente he notado una disminución (a oido) de la sensibilidad del conjunto, además de la correción de la impedancia que "ve" el crossover.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2017)

seralemi dijo:


> Hola elucches, estoy sorprendido con los cálculos . En realidad no quería hilar tan fino, si vemos que estamos rondando valores muy próximos.
> Viste la otra imagen que te envié?  esa era la conexión que tenía antes y obviamente he notado una disminución (a oido) de la sensibilidad del conjunto, además de la correción de la impedancia que "ve" el crossover.
> Saludos.


No son tan próximos, entre _*110 db*_ mi calculo *"Ojimétrico"*  y los *112,8db* estamos hablando de casi la mitad de potencia para conseguir el mismo resultado.

Comentario absolutamente subjetivo, 112,8 me parece excesivo


----------



## juliangp (Dic 16, 2017)

Efectivamente no parece excesivo, sino que lo es que calculé mal . Da 111.52dB, como dijeron mas arriba.

PD: sume la presiones de cada uno de los parlantes teniendo en cuenta que cada uno recibe 1/4 de la potencia de referencia y aplique la formulita de SPL


----------



## seralemi (Dic 16, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No son tan próximos, entre _*110 db*_ mi calculo *"Ojimétrico"*  y los *112,8db* estamos hablando de casi la mitad de potencia para conseguir el mismo resultado.
> 
> Comentario absolutamente subjetivo, 112,8 me parece excesivo



Hola Fogonazo, es cierto que no son valores tan "próximos". En definitiva, y por lo que veo de los valores mencionados por los participantes de este hilo, el valor resultante del conjunto excede al valor SPL de cada uno de los altavoces (108dB).
Saludos.


----------



## elucches (Dic 16, 2017)

De todos modos habría que ver, tratándose de tweeters (rodeados por un bafle), hasta qué frecuencia se puede aplicar el modelo de pistón significativamente más chico que la longitud de onda.
Otra cosa que influirá en la medición, me imagino, son las distancias entre parlantes y la forma de ubicarlos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 17, 2017)

elucches dijo:


> De todos modos habría que ver, tratándose de tweeters (rodeados por un bafle), hasta qué frecuencia se puede aplicar el modelo de pistón significativamente más chico que la longitud de onda.
> Otra cosa que influirá en la medición, me imagino, son las distancias entre parlantes y la forma de ubicarlos.


*Acá* tenés todo el análisis en general, no específicamente para tweeters.
No recuerdo si toca el tema del baffle-step al estar ubicado en un baffle, pero si te interesa, acá hay un tratamiento un poco más detallado: https://www.trueaudio.com/st_diff1.htm


----------



## seralemi (Jun 21, 2018)

Buen día. Tengo dos parlantes rango medios y quisiera saber como elegir la frecuencia de corte teniendo en cuenta sus Frecuencias de resonancia... 
Adjunto datos de los mismos.
Saludos.

RANGO MEDIO DE 6" JAHRO.
RMC6 - JHR5130.
8 Ohms.
Frecuencia: 600/10 Khz.
Cono de cartón.
Potencia : 40 W RMS.
92 dB/W/m.


RANGO MEDIO DE 4" JAHRO.
RMC4 - JHR5128
8 Ohms.
Frecuencia: 700/6 khz.
Cono de cartón.
Potencia : 30 W RMS.
92 dB/W/m.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 21, 2018)

Pues esos parámetros dicen cómo se va a comportar y en base. Ese comportamiento se hace un bafle.
Esos parámetros de sacan con los parámetros thielle small


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 21, 2018)

seralemi dijo:


> Tengo dos parlantes rango medios y quisiera saber como elegir la frecuencia de corte teniendo en cuenta sus Frecuencias de resonancia...


Los rango medio tienen dos frecuencias de corte: la inferior, que suele ser al menos dos octavas mayor que la de resonancia. Y la superior, que no tiene nada que ver con la fcia de resonancia y para conocerla hay que tener o medir la curva de respuesta en frecuencia.
De todas formas, con esos parlantes Jahro....mas vale que los midas por que con las especificaciones que das no vamos a ninguna parte.


----------



## seralemi (Jun 22, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Los rango medio tienen dos frecuencias de corte: la inferior, que suele ser al menos dos octavas mayor que la de resonancia. Y la superior, que no tiene nada que ver con la fcia de resonancia y para conocerla hay que tener o medir la curva de respuesta en frecuencia.
> De todas formas, con esos parlantes Jahro....mas vale que los midas por que con las especificaciones que das no vamos a ninguna parte.



Hola Dr. Zoidberg, lo que quería conocer es a que frecuencia cortar el parlante (pasa alto en este caso) según su Fs. Ahora, yo subí datos de dos parlantes determinados, indicados por el fabricante, pero la idea es que pueda servirme como "regla general" para otros casos. Vos me dices que suele cortarse dos octavas por encima de la Fs y ese es el dato que esperaba. Considero también que tendrá importancia en que orden corta el filtro, que para mi caso es de 6dB/oct. 
Saludos.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 22, 2018)

Claro, cuanto mas te alejas de la fs mejor, sobre todo en primer orden, en algunos casos los dos vias hacen bajar la frecuencia del tweeter al limite de la zona segura, pero con filtros de mayor orden.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 22, 2018)

seralemi dijo:


> Hola Dr. Zoidberg, lo que quería conocer es a que frecuencia cortar el parlante (pasa alto en este caso) según su Fs. Ahora, yo subí datos de dos parlantes determinados, indicados por el fabricante, pero la idea es que pueda servirme como "regla general" para otros casos. Vos me dices que suele cortarse dos octavas por encima de la Fs y ese es el dato que esperaba. Considero también que tendrá importancia en que orden corta el filtro, que para mi caso es de 6dB/oct.


El problema es que ninguno de los datos que subiste es la Fs !! Por eso te digo de la necesidad de medirlos.
Lo que publicaste es una suerte de ancho de banda utilizable, pero de ninguna manera el menor valor es la Fs.
Y cortando en primer orden vas a hacer un desastre: si le metes mucho volumen al woofer seguro que mas temprano que tarde vas a dañar el rango medio.


----------



## seralemi (Jun 25, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El problema es que ninguno de los datos que subiste es la Fs !! Por eso te digo de la necesidad de medirlos.
> Lo que publicaste es una suerte de ancho de banda utilizable, pero de ninguna manera el menor valor es la Fs.
> Y cortando en primer orden vas a hacer un desastre: si le metes mucho volumen al woofer seguro que mas temprano que tarde vas a dañar el rango medio.



Hola Dr. Zoidberg, descargué el pdf de Jahro con las características de los parlantes pero no figura la Fs... veré si la consigo en la web y si no habrá que medirla. Tendré en cuenta lo que me dices.
Saludos.



sergiot dijo:


> Claro, cuanto mas te alejas de la fs mejor, sobre todo en primer orden, en algunos casos los dos vias hacen bajar la frecuencia del tweeter al limite de la zona segura, pero con filtros de mayor orden.



Hola sergiot, gracias por tu comentario.
Saludos.


----------



## lossless (Oct 22, 2019)

Estos son los parlantes de 4" y 5" que lleva este bafle, el de 4" va cubierto de campana de aluminio.
saludos
lossless


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2020)

Parecen interesantes , no son míos , no tengo nada que ver !






						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com
				




En "merca livre" : 









						Bafles De 12 Pulgadas 3 Vias Elite De Ranser.(no Envio) - $ 60.000
					

Par de bafles(2) de 12 pulgadas de tres vias con divisor interno de frecuencia y control frontal.parlantes enconados a nuevo y mueble impecables.con frente desmontable.Indicacion tecnica en foto frontal .Medidas 68x40x33fondo




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## Sdppm (Abr 20, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> P.D.:
> 
> Una campana cerrada en un *rango medio* de 6 u 8 pulgadas , es una aberración que produce rebotes antisonantes-resonantes de terror , más al no tener ningún tipo de aislación acústica , solo la chapa a 1 cm.
> 
> ...


Jaja los bafles que estoy resturando venían con un pote de helado de tergopol de 1kg/ 2lts


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 21, 2020)

Éstos andan muy bien !









						Bol Acero Inoxidable 14 Cm  - $ 1.535
					

BOL ACERO INOXIDABLE14 CMSOMOS MALL GASTRONOMICO S.R.L.TENEMOS LOCAL A LA CALLE EN EL BARRIO DE SAN CRISTOBALPAVON Y JUJUYESTAMOS CERCA DE LA ESTACION INCLAN DE LA LINEA H Y DE LA ESTACION JUJUY DE LA LINEA EJUSTO EN LA BAJADA JUJUY DE LA AU 25 DE MAYOHORARIO DE ATENCION DE LUNES A VIERNES DE 9...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## Sdppm (Abr 21, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Éstos andan muy bien !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acá están cerrados los bazares por la cuarentena, de yapa  la cámara de comercio local quiere bloquear las compras de no😐


----------



## ocarbone (Jul 24, 2022)

elucches dijo:


> ¿De qué revista o publicación es el aviso, Kebra?


Revista audio Universal


----------

